

3D printing company MakerBot acquired by Stratasys for $403M - chrisngonzales
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/06/19/3d-printing-company-makerbot-acquired-by-stratasys-for-403m-in-stock-after-selling-22k-3d-printers/
Great move?<p>MakerBot, a Brooklyn, NY-based startup which makes desktop 3D printers for consumers and professionals alike, is being acquired by Stratasys, an Israeli-based 3D printer and additive manufacturer. The initial value of the proposed merger is $403 million based on Stratasys’ stock price today. It’s said that the combination of the two will aid in accelerating adoption of 3D printers by the mass market.
======
chrisngonzales
Do you think this move was absolutely necessary for MakerBot? 3D hobbyists out
there, how do you feel about this?

